# Software Language Change



## bjel78 (Oct 12, 2004)

I downloaded microsoft office 2007 Professional v12 via of P2P. The problem I'm having is it's language is chinese which I need to convert to english. Is there a file I can happen and change language? :4-dontkno


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

I wasn't aware that Office 2007 could be downloaded - since we don't help with P2P anyway, I'm closing this thread.


----------

